# A Couple of Matched Sets



## BrentWin (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been of a kick of making matched sets lately. Here are a couple that I just turned out.

Here's a duck/goose set made from Argentine Lignum Vitae.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1920-001_zps1aa12c82.jpg

And of course, anybody that knows me, knows that when I make a batch of calls there has to be a couple burnt hedge in there.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1922-001_zpse92a75a6.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 8, 2014)

Those are a treat to look at!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 8, 2014)

Brent, these are exceptional, wicked handsome works of functional art! I am curious about the logo bands, what they are made of and how the logo is etched???

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jun 8, 2014)

Some good lookin callers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 8, 2014)

The bands come from Ron Gould over in IL. They are laser engraved, anodized aluminum. Ron has all different colors and has GREAT service. Most of the time, I email him an order and a few hours later, he has them done.

http://www.gouldscustomcalls.com/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 9, 2014)

Great looking Osage calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

